# American Girl Little Spring Dress Pattern



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This pattern is based on one of Elaine Baker's patterns and someone wanted to know what I did different so here is what I came up with. 

Thanks so much Elaine for coming up with the basic pattern for me to play with! I really appreciate it a lot!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats pretty, thanks for that :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern....I have 6 grand daughters


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. It is beautiful and with all the picot it looks ready for summer to come. I think I will try it in a pastel. It is beautiful.


----------



## klrpa (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this. I've looking for American girl patterns that use sock yarn. This is perfect!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I use sock yarn a lot for these clothes even if the pattern does not call for it. I just adjust the size of the needle when it is someone else's pattern!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern for this cute little dress.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Runforfitness that is adorable.

Thanks for sharing.

Rhyanna


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome everyone! And would you believe I have another pattern itching in my brain. It would be another sweater/jacket. I saw a childs that I think I could down size to the AG doll. Time will tell!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

That would be nice Run.

Rhyanna


----------



## alicemattison (Apr 30, 2013)

How do you finish the back of the AG dresses? I haven't seen anything describing this. I have been ddoing DC and loops for buttons, but sometimes this doesn't work well.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have been sewing to just above the waist and then sewing on buttons and crocheting a little loop for them. Sometimes I will actually knit a button hole or two at the top if I think about it in time and then just sew on the buttons. Hope this helps.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

what you can do is crochet a chain where you can lace up and tie it closed.


----------



## GrandmaCindy (Apr 7, 2011)

Alice,
Thanks for asking how to finish back of garmet. I have put off making anything because I didn't know how to finish back and to lazy to ask. GC


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I think most of the patterns I have seen have just said to sew back seam. To make it easier for the little girls I usually leave a few inches at the top open and sew on a button and crochet a loop.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I like doing that, rather than using velcro which is a pain to sew on, wears out, and snags the yarn.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is just adorable!! Thank you for the pattern!!!!!


----------

